# Cornwall rep resignation



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

Not that I ever got a spare minute to organise anything anyway but - resigning as Cornwall rep as the TT is now sold!

Cheers,

Carly


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Sorry to hear this Carly.

Hope you and hubby come back to the fold soon.

Anyone that would like to take over the role please contact me at [email protected].


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

Here I was looking for a trip out as well... :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Rad TT said:


> Here I was looking for a trip out as well... :lol:


There ya go, sounds like a nomination to me. :wink:


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

Arrrr No... :lol:


----------



## ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk (Feb 4, 2007)

I live in plymouth, devon thats next door to cornwall. Would I be able to take up the role?

Cheers!


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

Did you get an answer spoon... :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Is Newcastle too far away :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk (Feb 4, 2007)

I haven't heard a thing. I will send a PM I think


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Hi Spoon

Got your email today as I didn't see this thread!

Please PM me your phone number so we can have a chat.

Lee


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Is Newcastle too far away :lol: :lol: :lol:


Walls... :arrow: :arrow: :arrow: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: maybe not


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

So is Mr elephant our new rep or is it a secret??? :?


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Secrets, we don't have any secrets!! :wink:

I haven't had chance to catch up with Mr Spoon, yet but will be doing so in the next few days.

So, what this space!!! :wink:


----------



## ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk (Feb 4, 2007)

Still not heard yet


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk said:


> Still not heard yet


As said above, I haven't had chance to call yet, but will do over the next few days. :wink:


----------



## ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk (Feb 4, 2007)

No worries 

Will it be like an interview? Im nervous heehee!


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

It shouldn't be... :?


----------

